# How do you make Quick-Strike Rigs



## bivenser (Dec 1, 2000)

I would like to make some quick-strike rigs up. So how do you do it?


----------



## michiduck (Dec 15, 2000)

I just take apart the leader at the swivel ... you'll need some small pliers and maybe a knife and run a #4 trebel up on to the leader and then put it back together with a #2 trebel in the snap, and it works just fine. But they do sell the pike tamer rigs which work very well too!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I use a stinger hook on mine. Hook one (first treble hook) in the dorsal area and the stinger hook near the tail. Supposly a pike takes the bait by the tail, drops it and picks it up by the head to swallow. By putting a stinger on it, I set the hook as soon as I get to the tip-up. He'll have a hook in him if by tail or by head.


----------



## michiduck (Dec 15, 2000)

I guess I should have been more specific with my first post... I do the same that Walleye Mike does .... I put the small hook back by the tal and the larger in front of the dorsal fin... I have also heard that pike strike from behind and 2 trebels is double the chance


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

The only problem with this rig is the more hooks you put in your minnow the quicker it's going to die or quit swimming! Now you'll have to invest in my wind-jigging tip up!


----------



## FischInMich (Feb 5, 2001)

Actually Stump, I have always rigged my pike tip-ups in the same manner, and with a good sized 6 or 7" Chub on there. Never had a problem with the bait dying in the hole unless you strike the backbone when hooking it. Remember, just below the dorsal, but above the backbone.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

But,,,,But,,,I thought they stayed on better that way!


----------



## MOMS (Dec 11, 2000)

actually pike are lazy...they don't mind eating a dead minnow. especially in the winter, when they don't need to use extra energy to chase a live one around. i've caught several nice pike on dead minnows. good luck.


----------



## FischInMich (Feb 5, 2001)

LOL


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Make my own, buy some sevenstrand wire believe I got mine from Cabela's also purchase the proper crimp tubes, desired hooks, quality swivels, and a good pair of crimping pliers. This wire is not coated and a lot thinner in diameter. I also use the same stuff with quality snaps / snap swivels to make casting leaders for toothy critters in the summer. One such purchase gives you enough material to make your own for many years. Only takes a few minutes to make enough for the season.


----------



## shooter921 (Jan 1, 2001)

I have also caught some nice ones on died minnows. Those wind tips are cool when you get a hit, slam down and back up. 

80


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I make mine out of sevenstrand also I got some from Jann's netcraft you don't need crimps you just twist it around its self comes in a lot of differnt pound tests have not had any come un twisted yet ben using them 3 or 4 years now , I also on smaller bait in weeds I cut one of the trebble hooks off so only have one hook sticking up on on each trebble ,don't get as many weeds


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Good tips Roger23, I've heard of twisting the sevenstrand before just can't get myself to trust it, even though Uncle Al (Linder) says it works   , I'll have to try it and the hook trick too.


----------



## FishingJoe (Oct 26, 2001)

I, too, make quick strike rigs with sevenstrand, twisting it rather than clamping it. Usually leave the center hook loose (looped on) so the rig is adjustable for length. I guess I am the fool as far as keeping bait alive with them though, as I frequently kill mine and let it lie on the bottom. When (not if) a pike hits, you grab the line and set the hook. The last couple of years I have been using slammers, which are ideal for quick strikes and dead smelt, and it's a lot more fun playing them with a rod in your hand.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

where are you getting your dead smelt , I also have done real good with them, some times it seems they will take them before live bait , I never think about keep some frozen untill its to late, I got some cleaned ones they still worked ok I guess


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I've got some hooks designed for dead smelt. They're awefull looking, almost boomerang shaped. But when a pike hits them he will never get off. The harder he/you pulls the better the hold you get! 

Dead smelt RULE!!


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I am experimenting this year: going to use a 12" wire leader, cut off the snap, then slide another snap up the line with a #4 circle hook, then slide a silicone tube over the snap. I then put another snap on (smaller than the one that came originally) with another #4 circle. I used to use trebles, but got tired of having to dig two trebles out of the fish. I am curious to see if the circle hooks live up to their reputation. I usually hook the minnow behind the head with the bottom hook, then behind the dorsal, with the sliding hook.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I have read a tecnique where the small treble is set to length just past the tail, and left unattached. When the fish inhales the bait no matter if from front or rear the free treble stinger is easily sucked in first. Anybody use this technique?


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Steinfish...-

Thats the method I have used. I guess I never knew better. Works just dandy!

jp


----------

